# Sharp Aquos LCD TV - No Image



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,
I have a problem with my Sharp Aquos LCD Tv model no. LC-37BD6X. When you turn the TV on the backlight only works for around 3 seconds and then switches off. I have opened the case and established that if you unplug and replug the power to the backlight board, the backlight stays on for 3 seconds, in which you can see the TV normally. I need to know if the backlight board or the power supply is at fault and where I will be able to buy replacement parts. 
Thanks, Robert.


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

How long has it been since the date of purchase? Ideally it would be best to speak to someone from a Sharp Approved Service Centre. Then you can discuss with them about what the problem might be, what replacement parts you can source, and if you can get them to repair it for you. If it is within the warranty period, then even better.


----------



## Maestral (Nov 5, 2012)

*3D glasses SHARP AN-3DG20-B (AQUOS)*

Hi! I have a problem with sharp 3 d glasses.My tv isLED tv SHARP LC-40LE700E (AQUOS)

 What remains to be in the system that would work (some port that connects to the TV?)
With the ordinary (cardboard) 3D glasses can watch 3D movies (but lower quality
Image - kills color), so TV is obviously 3D ready.What's wrong? 
Thank You


----------

